# Shell Mex & BP



## Jacktar1 (Jul 17, 2005)

Anyone around who sailed on board Shell Mex & BP tankers in the 1950's ?
I sailed on the "BP Refiner", "Shell Fitter", "Shell Director" and "Shell Driller"
Cheers


----------



## price (Feb 2, 2006)

Hi Jacktar 1,
I sailed on the Shell Loader for a while in the late 1950s, Capts. Smiley and Lane. Our main trade was from Hamble to Portslade and the Channel Islands. The crew lived in the focs'le, she was a happy ship with very few crew changes.
Bruce.


----------



## Jacktar1 (Jul 17, 2005)

Hi price.........many thanks for your reply, you mentioned Capt. Lane, wonder if that was Paddy Lane, we sailed together on the BP Refiner, at that time did a lot of bunkering work in the Bristol Channel, Swansea to Port Talbot (the ore carriers) and all the other Bristol Channel ports. Usually a trip to Cork on the week-ends. I dont know whether Paddy Lane was from Cork, but after discharging the cargo and ballasting, we stayed overnight Saturday in Cork and had a great time ! Lost contact with him a long time ago, I heard that he eventually worked at Bantry Bay.
Cheers,
Glan


----------



## price (Feb 2, 2006)

Hi Jacktar 1,
Yes I think it was Paddy Lane now you come to mention it, he was mate relieving master at the time.
I spent a little time on small tankers in the Bristol Channel, but not with Shell Mex/BP. Which tanker was wrecked on Nash Point? was it the Shell Driller? I have forgotten now, it could be a rather narrow gap to get through in thick weather without the aid of radar or Decca.

Bruce.


----------



## Jacktar1 (Jul 17, 2005)

Hello Bruce,
Do you remember tanker barges owned by John Harker & Co. They ran mainly Swansea to Sharpness, about 140ft long, names all ended in "H", I can only remember two names, 'Waterdale H' and "Winsdale H", they almost always went through that narrow gap. I think it was one of theirs that was wrecked of Nash Poit, named BP Explorer. I went through that gap quite a few times in daylight and good weather when relieving master on a Swansea owned sand dredger, the "Glen Gower".
Cheers,
Glan


----------



## TonyR (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi Jacktar1, 
I was in the Shell Welder in the early 60s mainly on the Channel Island run. Old mans name was Bagshaw. I heard that not long after I left he fell from the wharf while coming back aboard and was killed, anybody know anything about that? Also he used to have his big Collie dog sail with himall the time,


----------



## yogi t (Oct 4, 2007)

Hi
Does anyone recall a Charles Hail who managed ?? the crewing late 50s.
He was a family friend ,lived in Gravesend, remember he took me up on top of Shellmex House mid 50's to look around the city. Most of us didnt necessary have a high opinion of the personel employed in this position so I wont be offended by any adverse remarks!! thanks


----------



## price (Feb 2, 2006)

Hello Jacktar 1,
I have just found some details regarding the BP Explorer. In Feb. 1961 she capsized and was lost with all hands while on passage from Swansea to Sharpness, she was discovered the next day by the old Severn Railway Bridge. The BP Explorer was salvaged and rebuilt as the BP Driver and in Jan 1962, in severe weather she too was wrecked on Nash Point, this time, thankfully, no lives were lost.
Bruce.


----------

